# GT: Dallas Mavericks vs Washington Wizards 11/21



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*vs*









*Dallas Mavericks [6-4] vs Washington Wizards [4-5]*
| Tuesday, November 21th, 2006 | Washington DC | Verizon Center | 7:30pm |
| *TV:* FSN-SW | *Radio:* ESPN Radio 103.3 FM |


*Game Notes*
The Dallas Mavericks aim for a seventh consecutive triumph Tuesday when they host the Washington Wizards. The Mavericks, who began the season with four consecutive defeats but have not lost since, are coming off a 93-85 victory over the Charlotte Bobcats on Monday in which Dirk Nowitzki scored 24 points and Devin Harris added 17. Jason Terry and Jerry Stackhouse each finished with 15 points for the Mavericks, who shot just 39 percent (32-of-82) from the floor. The Wizards snapped a three-game losing streak with a 111-99 victory over the Cleveland Cavaliers on Saturday. Gilbert Arenas led the Wizards with 45 points while Antawn Jamison chipped in 16. Dallas swept the teams' two meetings last season.

*Team Leaders*








|










*Key Injuries*
*Dallas:* Josh Howard - Howard (ankle) did some light shooting on last Thursday, and may return to practice this week, the Ft. Worth Star-Telegram reports.
*Dallas:* Devean George - George (knee) missed Monday night's 93-85 win over the Bobcats. The Dallas Morning News reports that George is expected to miss Tuesday night's game against Washington as well.

*Charlotte:* Jarvis Hayes - Hayes, who sustained a back bruise and hit his head on the floor during a scary mid-air collision Saturday, will be listed as day-to-day, the Washington Times reports.​


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

6 Ninja GT's, 6 W's. Knock on Wood!
Let's keep it rollin.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Don't know which is worse - fatigue or looking ahead. Either way, this week's a real testing ground as advertised.

I'm really watching Devin Harris, the kid is really starting to get it...it'll be interesting to watch Damp/Diop guard Thomas/Haywood, not to mention how we handle Arenas on the perimeter.

Good matchup in my opinion.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Don't know which is worse - fatigue or looking ahead. Either way, this week's a real testing ground as advertised.
> 
> I'm really watching Devin Harris, the kid is really starting to get it...it'll be interesting to watch Damp/Diop guard Thomas/Haywood, not to mention how we handle Arenas on the perimeter.
> 
> Good matchup in my opinion.


Who do you think they'll put on Arenas? Buck? Harris?

I don't know why... but I do see a big game coming for Damp here.... :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Who do you think they'll put on Arenas? Buck? Harris?
> 
> I don't know why... but I do see a big game coming for Damp here.... :biggrin:


I don't, Thomas is a like wrestler in the post and I don't think Damp is suited to his style. 

As for Arenas ... let's just knock on wood that he is on his bad streak. I think Devin can guard him, at least he should try.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Who do you think they'll put on Arenas? Buck? Harris?


Probably both, don't you think? It's always a good tactic to use personnel in order to wear them down, imo.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Let's try something here...

The line for the game is 5, which is kind of surprising considering this is the 2nd of b2b, and Dallas traditionally doesn't perform well against the spread on b2b games. This means the line would "normally" sit at around 9-10 points between these 2 teams. Is Dallas actually that much better than the Wizards RIGHT NOW?

The totals line is at 204.5 points for the game. First look at the number seems high, but that depends on whether or not Dallas will try to win on outshooting their opponents. For instance, Dallas always tries to outscore PHX because PHX offense is too fast for DAL defense, while Dallas would rely on their defense against a MEM team....

These numbers don't mean much, but they do give a good idea on what the PUBLIC perception of the game.

Let's just post your prediction and see what happens... for kicks and giggles. I'll keep a tab on our record.

I'll go first:

Dallas-5
Under 204.5


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I don't, Thomas is a like wrestler in the post and I don't think Damp is suited to his style.
> 
> As for Arenas ... let's just knock on wood that he is on his bad streak. I think Devin can guard him, at least he should try.


I agree. Thomas is pretty good in the post, but Damp's been able to get the position for a lot of rebounds. Damp's recent games and his veteran experience will hopefully give him the edge here....

Arenas might be a little speedy for Buck, but Devin should do a pretty good job. Also, we still have Anthony Johnson.....

Man... it's good to have a deep team.

....... Devean George will be missed.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Probably both, don't you think? It's always a good tactic to use personnel in order to wear them down, imo.


It's harder to play defense, especially on a guy like Arenas, so I am sure Dallas will need as many people contributing on defense as possible.

On the other hand, Dallas could totally abandon defense and concentrate on offense to blow WAS out of water.....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> On the other hand, Dallas could totally abandon defense and concentrate on offense to blow WAS out of water.....


Avery's hair would gray before our eyes...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> 6 Ninja GT's, 6 W's. Knock on Wood!
> Let's keep it rollin.


 :clap: :clap: :clap: 



bray1967 said:


> Avery's hair would gray before our eyes...


Didn't he threaten to dye his hair last season if the team didn't start performing on the court? LOL...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Didn't he threaten to dye his hair last season if the team didn't start performing on the court? LOL...


Anyone have Photoshop? :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm with Ed on this one... I'm expecting a W, but adding in the b2b and the looking ahead factors, we could very easily get sloppy and lose focus. 

On a brighter note, in retrospect, I think that starting out 0-4 was good for us. It was a very early wake up call that we were not going to get handed another WCF trophy just because we won it last year. I'd much rather go through a little adversity now than come April.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Is it me or does he just look goofy in a uni now? I'm so accustomed to seeing suit wearing AJ. 

And a little OT... did anyone else see Jack DelRio (coach for the Jag's) sporting a full out suit on the sidelines of last nights MNF game? Pretty sure I have never seen a NFL coach wear a suit during a game.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*SI: Wizards-Mavericks Preview*
After breaking out of his shooting slump, Gilbert Arenas now focuses on trying to end the Washington Wizards ' road woes. The Wizards look to avoid opening the season with five straight road losses for the first time in 20 years when they visit the Dallas Mavericks at American Airlines Center on Tuesday.

Arenas scored a season-high 45 points on 14-of-22 shooting in Washington's 111-99 victory over Cleveland on Saturday. The win ended both a three-game losing streak for the Wizards and a string of dismal shooting performances from Arenas. Arenas shot 32.1 percent and was held under 30 points in his last four games - his longest stretch of games scoring fewer than 30 since March 2005 - before Saturday's breakout. The All-Star guard connected on 7 of 11 3-pointers against the Cavaliers, and scored 18 of 20 Washington points during one stretch.

Arenas topped 40 for the third time this season - all of those games have been at home. ''This was a must-win because we're going back on the road,'' Arenas said. ''Hopefully, our confidence can push us forward and we'll see what happens on this trip.'' Washington is 4-1 at home, averaging 112.2 points in those games, but is averaging just 92.5 points in its four road losses.

The Wizards haven't opened a season with an 0-5 road mark since 1986, when they started a franchise-worst 0-7 away from home. ''We just can't get caught up about having a phobia about playing on the road,'' Washington coach Eddie Jordan said. ''Frankly, we have to make a big shot here and there. We're competitive enough. We carry out the game plan well enough.''

Arenas has contributed to the Wizards' road struggles, as he is averaging just 18.3 points on 28.2 percent shooting there. He had one of his worst shooting nights of his career the last time the Wizards visited Dallas. Arenas scored 12 points on 4-of-22 shooting in Washington's 103-97 loss at American Airlines Center on Feb. 15.

The Wizards have lost four straight games at Dallas (6-4), and eight of their last nine against the Mavericks overall. The Mavericks defeated Charlotte 93-85 on Monday, their sixth straight win after starting the season 0-4. Dallas shot just 39 percent, but managed to get five straight points from Jason Terry down the stretch to put the game away. ''We can turn a bad night into a good night,'' Mavericks coach Avery Johnson said. ''We had some bad nights early in the season, but we lost. It's good to have some bad nights - and win these games. We very well have some stuff to work on.''

Dirk Nowitzki had 24 points and 14 rebounds on Monday to record his fifth straight double-double. Nowitzki is averaging 27.7 points and 11.7 rebounds in his last three home games against the Wizards. 

*Points Per Game:* WAS 103.4, DAL 99.2
*Points Allowed:* WAS 103.1, DAL 100.9
*Field Goal %:* WAS 44.8, DAL 46.8
*Rebounds Per Game:* WAS 39.7, DAL 39.2​


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Pretty sure I have never seen a NFL coach wear a suit during a game.












C'mon, you're making me feel old.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Ha. I grew up with Jimmie and his crazy hair.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

You going to the game tonight?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Not tonight. Watching from the couch tonight.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow, the Wiz can't get ANYTHING going after halftime.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Terry is seriously hitting his threes really well lately.

And the Mavs defense has stepped up big time in the past few games.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

JET can't miss.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Forget what I just said.

The WHOLE team can't miss right now from 3.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Pops is coming in.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:jawdrop:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

So it seems like Damp's streak has ended, he had an off game today. Dirk was a beat 30 points 14 boards (5 offensive) 5 dimes and 2 blocks, beastly. Our D has stepped up and I like how our team looks now.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

6th Double-Double in a row for Dirk.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ninja needs to update his siggy now.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think I'll stay away for a little while longer


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

dallas is starting to look like the dallas of old now. With the exception of the pityful Grizzlies, this conference is stacked.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Updated.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Isn't that 3 more double doubles than he had this time last season?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I think it took him 25 games to get to 8 double-doubles last season. He's putting up great numbers this year.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

What was our longest winning streak last season ?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> What was our longest winning streak last season ?


13 games (Jan 14 - Feb 9) 

37 2006-01-14 DAL NJN W 110-77 27-10 Won 1
38 2006-01-16 DAL MIL W 114-95 28-10 Won 2
39 2006-01-18 DAL @HOU W 103-76 29-10 Won 3
40 2006-01-20 DAL @LAC W 101-81 30-10 Won 4
41 2006-01-22 DAL @POR W 95-89 31-10 Won 5
42 2006-01-25 DAL @GSW W 102-93 32-10 Won 6
43 2006-01-26 DAL @SEA W 104-97 33-10 Won 7
44 2006-01-28 DAL UTA W 103-89 34-10 Won 8
45 2006-01-31 DAL CHI W 98-94 35-10 Won 9
46 2006-02-01 DAL @MEM W 81-80 36-10 Won 10
47 2006-02-04 DAL SEA W 110-91 37-10 Won 11
48 2006-02-07 DAL LAL W 102-87 38-10 Won 12
49 2006-02-09 DAL MIA W 112-76 39-10 Won 13

source


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> 13 games (Jan 14 - Feb 9)


Ahhhh.... I remember that.

It ended with a thumping in Denver.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Dallas-5
> Under 204.5


Since nobody wanted to join, I was the only contestant and a nice 2-0 from last night.

:biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

How 'bout whiteboy Croshere getting up and throwing down that dunk off the baseline?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> How 'bout whiteboy Croshere getting up and throwing down that dunk off the baseline?


Maybe you want to keep track of all "whiteboy" dunks in your sig too? :biggrin:


----------

